

 10 Considerations for the Startup planning to offer to the Enterprise (and why many will fail) - hhm
http://www.web-strategist.com/blog/2008/01/14/10-considerations-for-the-startup-planning-to-become-enterprise-20/

======
noonespecial
Check out point #8 in his list. As the comments suggest, this ones a killer.
It took us nearly 8 months and we had to do a few free trials before we got it
done finally. It also took weaks just to negotiate all of the contract points.

The upside? 3 year $1mil contract. They are hard but if you get them, the
corporate contracts are sweet deals.

The secret is to offer technology and more importanty attentiveness that they
just can't get from a more off-the-shelf solution.

------
far33d
5) Build a robust system that won't fail from heavy enterprise use, sadly,
Twitter would never make it.

Huh?

~~~
noonespecial
Twitter failed spectacularly during macworld today. Specifically, right during
SJ's keynote. Many people are fairly put out about it all.

~~~
far33d
I know - I actually meant that a popular consumer app probably has way worse
scaling issues than a white-label enterprise system would have.

